# Can somebody explain SIM vs arcade racing style?



## Jamin43

I've heard / read about one driving type being arcade style - vs I think SIM racing.  Even saw a review of GRID online describing it as arcade style - but giving it high marks overall as a must have Racing game.

I've played Need for Speed, DIRT - and GTR2 Demo.  Are all of these games Arcade or SIM style - so I have some kindof understanding of what one means when they say " arcade style " driving game?  Or vicey versa.

Thanks


----------



## Dystopia

Sim racing is a simulator, it simulates real life racing, arcade, well, its not real life racing


----------



## PohTayToez

Like Eliminator said, Sim racing games are supposed to mimic the physics of real cars as closely as possible.  The tends to make them more difficult, but more appealing to racing and car enthusiasts.  Arcade racing games care less about realistic racing, and more about overall fun.  These might incorporate things such as weapons, jumps, or boosts that you would obviously never find in a real race.


----------



## Jamin43

Would all of these games fall into one category or the other?

Need for Speed - Shift
DIRT 2
GTR2 Demo

Are they all Arcade Style - or is one or a few of them SIM style ?  I'm trying to figure out what type I like - and if I've played a SIM type of Racing Game?

Thanks


----------



## PohTayToez

I believe DIRT and GTR would be classified as racing sims, but Need for Speed is definitely an arcade racer.


----------



## PabloTeK

The basics are:

*Arcade:* Generally more relaxed physics; cars handle more compliantly, haver fewer modification options (i.e. setups), races are *usually* short affairs lasting no more than 10 mins. DIRT2, GRID, PGR, NFS etc are all examples of these.

*Simulator:* The physics in these games are usually very advanced, taking into account setup changes, temperatures of engines, oil, the track, even the wind! Races can often last over 100-200 miles (Gran Turismo 4 has 24 hour races). rFactor, LFS, GT & Forza are all sim games. rFactor is probably the most geeky.

The original DIRT is an odd one as some aspects of it (i.e. the WRC/IRC and Rallycross) were the length of real stages in their respective championships whereas the LOORS-like stuff was much shorter and more arcadey-like.


----------

